
To Facebook the answer must be no - idiginous
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/04/21/toFacebookTheAnswerMustBeN.html
======
axod
One of the whole points about JSON is that you can write a
serializer/deserializer in a few lines of code. It's a ridiculously simple,
standard format.

Compare that with massive bloated complex XML parsers.

Good on them for using JSON.

~~~
natrius
_"One of the whole points about JSON is that you can write a
serializer/deserializer in a few lines of code."_

Not without a good library for parsing. I'd be impressed by a robust JSON
parser written in a few lines of code using just the standard library of any
language.

~~~
snprbob86
<http://awwx.ws/combinator/toc>

------
pquerna
_My programming environment doesn't have a JSON serializer or deserializer_

Its 2009 man, grow up Dave. XML lost.

~~~
hackernews
Dave != XML; Dave == RSS

But yeah, json is becoming the syndication format.... Are there standards for
json objects yet?

~~~
jjs
_Dave != XML; Dave == RSS_

RSS ⊂ XML

------
bkorte
I realize this is Dave Winer and his place in the industry... but....

Is it just me or does this read like an old out-of-date guy that doesn't like
change?

~~~
cookiecaper
I syndicated his blog for the better part of a year and found most of his
posts to be misguided. I think you're right that he just doesn't like it when
things change.

------
sh1mmer
It's ludicrous to me that Dave on the one hand refuses to use JSON but then
says the OAuth is "easy".

My personal experience is that JSON is very easy and getting OAuth signatures
right is like stabbing yourself in the eyes with hot needles.

~~~
natrius
He said it's easy because he already has it implemented. No work required.

------
hristov
"Facebook is to be the identity system for the web. A company? That just can't
work. I can't believe he doesn't know that. Even Bill Gates didn't have the
audacity to propose that!"

Dude, you don't remember Passport?

~~~
geuis
Granted that Microsoft did come out with Passport, so Dave is wrong there. But
yeah, I agree completely.

------
iamdave
I really don't want Facebook to be the identity of the Internet.

------
programnature
I can't decide what is more comical. That he's going to write off FB and
Twitter because parsing JSON is too hard. Or that he thought the Open Graph
was a bad idea in 1997 and still thinks so today, and apparently is proud of
it. Or that he thinks FB could buy Microsoft.

------
jonknee
It must be frustrating to develop when you have to look at everything through
a two decade old lens. Dave has had some brilliant ideas, but sticking with a
hacked together dead environment is making him irrelevant.

~~~
abstractbill
_It must be frustrating to develop when you have to look at everything through
a two decade old lens._

You don't _have_ to though. I've seen a lot of stuff reinvented already, some
of it badly. That doesn't stop me from doing the pragmatic thing most of the
time though.

~~~
jonknee
Have was the wrong word, but Dave is unwilling to change so it's the same end
result.

------
stevenp
I didn't know that Dave Winer is the dad in "Shit My Dad Says"! Wow!

------
steve19
"My programming environment doesn't have a JSON serializer or deserializer"

I did not realize that in 2010 any mainstream environments did not have a JSON
library!

~~~
jjs
He must be using COBOL on Crutches.

~~~
Perceval
He should upgrade: <http://www.coboloncogs.org/INDEX.HTM>

------
pchristensen
Summary: Zuck is like BillG, and having Facebook be the identity provider for
the web would be a bad thing.

------
MarkPilgrim
Holy shit, Dave Winer still exists!

------
RyanMcGreal
Someone needs to write a JSON-to-XML mapper for poor Dave so he can still read
the streaming internet.

------
staunch
I knew I'd regret clicking a scripting.com link...how this stuff gets 28
upvotes is beyond me.

------
loup-vaillant
I hoped to see a political argument, and instead saw a technical, unimportant
one.

Because I agree with the title: Facebook promoting unnecessary centralization
and large scale spying, the answer must be no. We just need a decentralized
replacement, so it _can_ be no.

